# Finally They get along



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

IMO I think 1 day you will be able to trust them to be able to sleep together in the same room. I am not sure how long you had your boxer pup before you got Riley. It's normal for your boxer to get upset at Riley as Riley is comming into his place, his space. I think everything should work out in time.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

It sounds like they are making progress. When we brought Abby (10 months at the time) into our home a year ago, we had some of the same problems with Buffy who was almost 4 at the time. We watched them extra close for a while. And we noticed too, that when we weren't with them, they actually got along better, just like you're seeing. Just like kids, they're always vying for attention when Mom & Dad are around. Of course, it helped us that Abby was able to defend herself if they really got into it and that she wasn't a tiny puppy. Hang it there it will get better. It took Buffy probably 2 months before she decided that she might as well enjoy Abby, because she wasn't going anywhere.

Just an opinion - we made the decision long ago to not give any treats that aren't eaten quickly just to avoid any disagreements. That may take away a source of conflict.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

It sounds like they will eventually become trustworthy together. I agree with Buffy & Abby's Mom. Remove any obvious sources of conflict like bones or other toys, especially if you want to leave them alone for any period of time. 

Also, at first you might try trusting them together only after they've had a lot of exercise so that they're too tired to fight. 

We've dealt with a similar situation here, and we've also learned that if Jenna is in a grouchy mood we will be extra watchful of the two dogs together.


----------



## Riley 8-18-06 (Nov 19, 2006)

OK so today I figured lets see how they do alone... and everything went better then expected Our boxer who is 5 and has never been around other dogs is really showing he can be a good dog (instead of the junkyard watchdog type)... I took your advice and removed all of the raw hides that our boxer gets possive over and the 2 of them were playing really good every time I checked on them... the only thing that may still be a problem is that at times I think our boxer doesent wanna be bothered and the pup always wants to play because sometimes the boxer will run anywhere it can to get away from the pup once inside...Im thinkin the more time they spend together the better of friends the will become... also do you think that being around the big dog my pup will learn to lift his leg when he pees... or is that just something that they learn over time and in some cases not at all???


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

There are times that Buffy (the older) doesn't want to be bothered by Abby (who at almost 2 is still a puppy) either and Buffy lets her know it. But not in a vicious way. Your two will definitely work out their own communications system. Buffy is a vocal dog and will "play" growl a lot. But when her serious growl is evident, Abby knows the difference.

Sorry - can't help with the pee situation. Only have had girl dogs!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Riley 8-18-06 said:


> ... also do you think that being around the big dog my pup will learn to lift his leg when he pees... or is that just something that they learn over time and in some cases not at all???


I think it really depends on the dog. I've heard that if you neuter them before they start this, then they won't ever do it. I'm not sure i agree with that but... We've always neutered at around 6 months and i've never had a dog who has lifted his leg to pee. So maybe it's true, but I've also heard that if they are around another dog alot they'll pick up on some of that dogs habits...like lifting the leg. So.....all this to say "i don't know."


----------

